# Round head vs clipped head nails



## JustaFramer

Can't use them here in WA. Well in the parts I have worked in.


----------



## Greg Di

JustaFramer said:


> Can't use them here in WA. Well in the parts I have worked in.


FRH's...no...you mean clipped. Right?


----------



## JustaFramer

Greg Di said:


> FRH's...no...you mean clipped. Right?


Whoops. I guess I should of been more clear. Yes clipped nails can not be used in jurisdictions I have worked in.


----------



## galla35

Everything we use is clipped except the ol hand drives


----------



## bwalley

Tinstaafl said:


> Bill Cosby already answered "Why is there air?", but...
> 
> What's the point of clipped head nails?





Tinstaafl said:


> Of course. And that's the traditional shape. Somewhere along the line, clipped heads showed up--which would seem to me to be harder to make. So why bother? Or were they developed to work better in certain types of guns?


Clipped haed nails came out 1st for pneumatic framing nail guns, then when the codes changed, the nail guns had to be redesigned to accomodate full head nails.

It was easier to make the nails feed if they were clip headed.


----------



## TheRealJTnBlu

bert0168 said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but weren't they clipped so that they could be collated closer together thus getting more nails in a single strip?
> 
> I have only seen clipped heads in tape strip collated form. I don't recall ever seeing clipped in either a coil or plastic collated configuration.
> 
> Just my theory. :whistling


This is exactly why they did it!!


----------



## johnsonian09

Paslode still makes full head offset nails for clipped nail guns like a hitachi or similar.

They are paper collated tho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Fairplay

johnsonian09 said:


> Paslode still makes full head offset nails for clipped nail guns like a hitachi or similar.
> They are paper collated tho.


Not sure if mentioned yet:
I think another one of the main benefits is they allow the nails racks to be secured with paper instead of wire or plastic. 
Lowering the manufacturing costs and removing the barb of metal that was on the nails after they ran through the gun which was abusive on the gun and your fingers when handling the loose ones or pulling them.


----------



## johnsonian09

I had a paslode air nail gun and the hitachis electrics mainly for interior remodeling. And if I’m doing small stuff I can bring just a hitachi no compressor or lines. 

The paslode airgun is mediocre unfortunately. Difficult to toenail with. However it can fit between studs and drywall quite well. But didn’t have the benefit of being cordless. 

Neither of these I would recommend for putting up walls. And working outside + paper collated nails can be wasteful if your weather is constantly iffy.

Here in New England the lumber company’s don’t stock the paper ones as often so you might get some old boxes that get humidified. As they are not as popular as the plastics and wire here. And sometimes they don’t have them period.

Pros/cons. Nothings perfect.

Paper collated don’t break in your pouch like plastics. And are easier to tear one off for a hand nail then metal. I do like them a lot.

Ymmv


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Fairplay

johnsonian09 said:


> I had a paslode air nail gun and the hitachis electrics mainly for interior remodeling. And if I’m doing small stuff I can bring just a hitachi no compressor or lines.
> 
> The paslode airgun is mediocre unfortunately. Difficult to toenail with. However it can fit between studs and drywall quite well. But didn’t have the benefit of being cordless.
> 
> Neither of these I would recommend for putting up walls. And working outside + paper collated nails can be wasteful if your weather is constantly iffy.
> 
> Here in New England the lumber company’s don’t stock the paper ones as often so you might get some old boxes that get humidified. As they are not as popular as the plastics and wire here. And sometimes they don’t have them period.
> 
> Pros/cons. Nothings perfect.
> 
> Paper collated don’t break in your pouch like plastics. And are easier to tear one off for a hand nail then metal. I do like them a lot.
> 
> Ymmv
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The air nailers are great for us but we only use them for punch out work so we don't have to run dirty hoses through a finished house.
They are not real useful in production work like framing or roofing.
The funny part about the paper wraps is that in the south here we get a lot of rain so sometimes the paper ones get trashed if the box gets wet and you don't address it right away.
Agree on the tear offs when you need a hand driver but your pouch is empty and don't want to climb down and run to the trailer.


----------



## JFM constr

years back i read the into the holding difference of clipped vrs round head while trying to get seismic building info . i thought at the time that the research was good and the difference in holding was enough to justify them .


----------



## Fourthgeneration

88 full head nails vs 100 clipped per stick more or less. varies with collation angle....
Clipped nails take up less space per nail freight and storage wise.


----------



## Tom M

I can see something lost on end grain nailing but I can't see any difference with toe nailing as the shank is what matters.


----------

